# Cadet school.



## wannabe SF member (2 Dec 2006)

Is there a school in Canada which is at the same time a CDT corp or some kind of pre-military high school?


----------



## cadettrooper (2 Dec 2006)

Yes there is, it's called The Robert Land Academy http://www.robertlandacademy.com/
they have an army cadetcorps attached to the Academy, the only downside is that it's an American owned Academy so all there Equipment and uniforms are American.......... 

also there's St. Andrews College, Which has it's own Cadet Corps aswell http://www.sac.on.ca/index.asp


----------

